# summer plans



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

working, swimming, fishing, shooting bow :shade:, might be going to field nationals in yankton south dakota in mid July.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

work work work. 40 hours a week. 6-2:30..... mon-Fri


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sounds like fun..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> work work work. 40 hours a week. 6-2:30..... mon-Fri


then what do you do after 2:30? Something other than work I hope :teeth:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Work, unless I failed(today I did my last final at school and Im moving on monday); Hopefully get an airsoft set up and join a team; Get a used bow; Fish A LOT; hopefully go through drivers ed; Flip another truck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm headed to Alaska to work for a couple months. Not much, really been up there before alot and it's all good.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get to work some this year, but so far, work is really slow around here.

Oh, you meant what FUN things am I doing this summer, lol. I'll be going to Oregon for about 2 weeks in the middle of September to visit the grandparents. We'll probably do a lot of fishing and some camping as well as visit the official Bowtech plant out in Eugene; it's only like a half hour away from my grandparents house.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have been doing a little work, I waxed a big boat a few weeks ago, going to wax 2 more boats and a few peoples cars trucks and mini vans and I waxed the cab of my dad's dump truck but other than that I havent really done much work unfortunately since I am in need of money and other than that I have only worked 2 or 3 days at an actual job other than chores around the house.

so what fun I have been having (although making money is fun to me lol!) is almost nothing, we had a father and son thing at our church last Saturday and we shot sporting clays and the gys that didnt care to played football and we had BB guns for the little kids to shoot balloons with. And I went to a pretty nice 3d shoot about a month ago.
I went to Georgia and did some coyote hunting with my grandfather a little bit, shot a fish with my Z7 at his pond. and I believe that's it other than going bowling for my sister's birthday party kinda although it was a week later from her birthday but other than that all I have been doing is what I always do. Shoot my bow, mow the grass once a week, and play COD Black-Ops when it's too hot to shoot my bow!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

^^^Clint^^^

Sounds like you have a fun church. Not to many hunters (and no bowhunters that I know of) that go to my church.

Did you shoot any 'yotes in Georgia?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going to Wisconsin like 3-4 times this summer, Thursday is my last day of summer school!! :whoo::whoo::whoo: I am going to play golf almost everyday like I always do, Go to Minaqua WI, Lake waubesa , big arbor vivte lake. I still wish I was going somewhere really cool tho.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im going to fish, fish, fish, shoot my bow and guns, 4-wheel, swim, and detassel


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> im going to fish, fish, fish, shoot my bow and guns, 4-wheel, swim, and detassel


detassling is soooooooo stupid, I dont want to spend 10 hours, in the 105 degree weather, wearing pants and long sleeves.. its not even that good of money.. it is like slavery.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> *detassling is soooooooo stupid*, I dont want to spend 10 hours, in the 105 degree weather, wearing pants and long sleeves.. its not even that good of money.. it is like slavery.


x2. you will not like it.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

whats detassling?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Im going to Maui for a first which should be good. Possibly do some work.... and then pretty much hang out with friends


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> whats detassling?


cutting the tassels off of corn stocks


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been kind of laid up for a couple weeks because I messed my knee up. Once it's healed I'll be back to work, baseball, and fishing whenever I want again. I'll probably go to the Lake of the Ozarks a couple times towards the end of summer too. Other than that just preparing for my first year of college


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Detassling id pretty much how you germinate corn. It's not bad work, it depends how much you get payed last summer I made over 2000 bucks with it. Bailing hays a lot better IMO.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I won't be doing much except working and driver ed. Ill be fishing little.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill be doing baseball and football too.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Detassling id pretty much how you germinate corn. It's not bad work, it depends how much you get payed last summer I made over 2000 bucks with it. *Bailing hay a lot better IMO*.
> 
> Jake


I love bailing hay and grinding hay and so on. Definitly a lot more fun than detasseling.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shoot bow, fish, shoot squirrels, work a lil, play the wii bowfishing game, swim "only when girls are" haha, watch tv, um hike to the river, hang out with buddys at the river. And try my hand at bowfishing.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh and do some hog huntin.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, hay is better than corn.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been working on my jeep, mowing, and shooting. I have state range events in a couple weeks, and international yhec towards the end of July in New Mexico.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

spendin time with my girl, fish, go to cali for joad outdoor nats, then vagas then Phx AZ, then back home more time with girl then hopefully POLAND!!!!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Ill just be shooting, and hanging with friends and then hopefully woking once the competiton season slows down. Im also going out to Yankton, SD for nationals in july .............oh and getting ready for my last year of high school....cant wait


----------



## hoytshooter50 (Dec 31, 2010)

shooting,working, and more shooting. Quite a few shoots to go to this summer including 2 National events here in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> cutting the tassels off of corn stocks


That doesnt happen where I live from what I know.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> detassling is soooooooo stupid, I dont want to spend 10 hours, in the 105 degree weather, wearing pants and long sleeves.. its not even that good of money.. it is like slavery.


its not my choice my parents are making me.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> That doesnt happen where I live from what I know.


then what do they do there?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

well for me its work, fishing around home, and fishing tournys on the mississippi had two this weekend and got second and 6th and have some more yet this summer. and ordered a new bow last week so waiting for that to come in


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> then what do they do there?


dont know my dad said he hasnt seen it happen up here but some friends of his did it while they were kids down south.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> dont know my dad said he hasnt seen it happen up here but some friends of his did it while they were kids down south.


I believe they only do it for sweet corn, not field corn. 

Never done it myself, but from what I hear it's not fun.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

a lot of it up here is field corn so thats probably why.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

when are you headed there jake?


N7709K said:


> I'm headed to Alaska to work for a couple months. Not much, really been up there before alot and it's all good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I leave Saturday... No idea when I'm getting back but I'm shooting a lot of Vegas games


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

my grandfather shot one with his 325wsm and I had a 45 colt in my hand, but shot a rabbit with it on the way back.

ya luckily our men's ministry is like that on those kind of events.
when we used 2 have our hunting camp, we would have an annual men's campout for our church and we would have like 50-60 guys there from church/friends from members of our church and let them shoot clays, pistols, and we would take them hog hunting and it was a real blast.


isaacdahl said:


> ^^^Clint^^^
> 
> Sounds like you have a fun church. Not to many hunters (and no bowhunters that I know of) that go to my church.
> 
> Did you shoot any 'yotes in Georgia?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

majority of my summer consists of running, work, running, lifting, archery, guitar, repeat. im gonna be going to a couple pretty sweet county concerts though. country usa, hodag, jason aldean, dierks bentley, blake shleton, luke bryan, grantley gilbert, country thunder


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> majority of my summer consists of running, work, running, lifting, archery, guitar, repeat. im gonna be going to a couple pretty sweet county concerts though. country usa, hodag, jason aldean, dierks bentley, blake shleton, luke bryan, grantley gilbert, country thunder


where are you going to see jason? I am looking into seeing his show also, IL and WI is not very far. I could go to WI if I wanted


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

oh nice. should be a fun summer


N7709K said:


> I leave Saturday... No idea when I'm getting back but I'm shooting a lot of Vegas games


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

okay i just got jealous lol


Mathewsju said:


> majority of my summer consists of running, work, running, lifting, archery, guitar, repeat. im gonna be going to a couple pretty sweet county concerts though. country usa, hodag, jason aldean, dierks bentley, blake shleton, luke bryan, grantley gilbert, country thunder


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> where are you going to see jason? I am looking into seeing his show also, IL and WI is not very far. I could go to WI if I wanted


summerfest in wi july 8


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> okay i just got jealous lol


it balances out tho because i dont think i can make one sectional or state shoot this summer because of work and other things, so i gotta have fun somehow haha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha yeah i hear ya there. I live and breathe archery in the summer but its a lot of fun


Mathewsju said:


> it balances out tho because i dont think i can make one sectional or state shoot this summer because of work and other things, so i gotta have fun somehow haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont really shoot in the summer.. last year I got swarmed by wasps at full draw.. shot my bow through the garage window, through the windshield and it cracked the back windshield...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont really shoot in the summer.. last year I got swarmed by wasps at full draw.. shot my bow through the garage window, through the windshield and it cracked the back windshield...



:lol3: :lol: :lol3: :lol: :lol3: :lol: :lol3: :lol:


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

smooth one lol jk its okay last year wasnt thinking and brought my bow inside to shoot downstairs and the wall our target is on isnt drywalled in and i didnt change my sight....well all in all i hit a water pipe but thank god it had a shut off  i learned that lesson to check ur sight lol............... All i do is shoot int he summer archery takes over my life but thats not that different from the rest of the year lol


outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont really shoot in the summer.. last year I got swarmed by wasps at full draw.. shot my bow through the garage window, through the windshield and it cracked the back windshield...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

hoytarcherygal said:


> smooth one lol jk its okay last year wasnt thinking and brought my bow inside to shoot downstairs and the wall our target is on isnt drywalled in and i didnt change my sight....well all in all i hit a water pipe but thank god it had a shut off  i learned that lesson to check ur sight lol............... All i do is shoot int he summer archery takes over my life but thats not that different from the rest of the year lol


Ouch, that's not good either...don't think my parents would be to happy about that, lol. Actually I know they wouldn't be happy considering the way they reacted when I stuck an arrow in the wall (and then put a hole in the siding on it's way out) after they told me not to draw my bow back in the house:embara:.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

haha yeah dad wasnt too happy. i had to help him fix it and he goes Mikaela, use this a teaching moment and remember it lmao


isaacdahl said:


> Ouch, that's not good either...don't think my parents would be to happy about that, lol. Actually I know they wouldn't be happy considering the way they reacted when I stuck an arrow in the wall (and then put a hole in the siding on it's way out) after they told me not to draw my bow back in the house:embara:.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well im working on a organic crop farm but a bonus for me is its also where i deer hunt:wink:


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

So far all I've done this summer move to Wheaton from Mexico. I got here Saturday. Luckily we passed a garage sale on my way from the bus and there was a quad with a little trailer for around $2000 but we worked the guy sown to 1800. We were busy all saturday trying to get it to run until my dad gave my dad gave up and just put the seat on and that made it run. On sunday we went to the cliffs offroad park and it's awesome!!! All my uncles had their beater jeeps and land rovers an only me and my quad didn't get stuck which is surprising if you consider that it's only 2wd. Bottom line, summer had sucked until Sunday. I'll post pics from Sunday if you guys want to see them


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

sounds like a blast


need-a-bow said:


> So far all I've done this summer move to Wheaton from Mexico. I got here Saturday. Luckily we passed a garage sale on my way from the bus and there was a quad with a little trailer for around $2000 but we worked the guy sown to 1800. We were busy all saturday trying to get it to run until my dad gave my dad gave up and just put the seat on and that made it run. On sunday we went to the cliffs offroad park and it's awesome!!! All my uncles had their beater jeeps and land rovers an only me and my quad didn't get stuck which is surprising if you consider that it's only 2wd. Bottom line, summer had sucked until Sunday. I'll post pics from Sunday if you guys want to see them


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> So far all I've done this summer move to Wheaton from Mexico. I got here Saturday. Luckily we passed a garage sale on my way from the bus and there was a quad with a little trailer for around $2000 but we worked the guy sown to 1800. We were busy all saturday trying to get it to run until my dad gave my dad gave up and just put the seat on and that made it run. On sunday we went to the cliffs offroad park and it's awesome!!! All my uncles had their beater jeeps and land rovers an only me and my quad didn't get stuck which is surprising if you consider that it's only 2wd. Bottom line, summer had sucked until Sunday. I'll post pics from Sunday if you guys want to see them


I wanna see some pics


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just got off work, I got a good job to say the least... Real good


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> So far all I've done this summer move to Wheaton from Mexico. I got here Saturday. Luckily we passed a garage sale on my way from the bus and there was a quad with a little trailer for around $2000 but we worked the guy sown to 1800. We were busy all saturday trying to get it to run until my dad gave my dad gave up and just put the seat on and that made it run. On sunday we went to the cliffs offroad park and it's awesome!!! All my uncles had their beater jeeps and land rovers an only me and my quad didn't get stuck which is surprising if you consider that it's only 2wd. Bottom line, summer had sucked until Sunday. I'll post pics from Sunday if you guys want to see them


sounds fun


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Spent today chasing wires in the front of the fly bridge and then reassembling an engine in a little engineroom below deck


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

summer has been boring so far, hopefully I go up to WI a few times, which I for sure am twice, for me to go on vaycay sucks tho, my dad is the biggest buzzkill for trips, he gets bored after one night then he has little tantrums like a 5 year old..


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I just hang stuff over the holes in the walls... There are a few now

Had a fun week at work, getta tear into a little shabura diesel probably tomorrow then it's prep work for welding on a boat and then other stuff round the shop/boats


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I just hang stuff over the holes in the walls... There are a few now
> 
> Had a fun week at work, getta tear into a little shabura diesel probably tomorrow then it's prep work for welding on a boat and then other stuff round the shop/boats


Yeah, I tried that too but the parents still found them ,lol.

It'd be awesome to have a job that I enjoy...factory jobs are kind of tedious.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

last week of drive times in drivers ed! next year im gonna go out to work, this week I have kind just sat out at the pool for a few.. going to Minaqua WI in 3 weeks! :smile:


----------

